# outfitting a new boat - rookie



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying a boat capable of fishing offshore this winter (23 ft center console is my hope). All of my fishing gear is for inshore or surf fishing. I'm worried about how much it will cost to outfit a boat with the proper offshore rods and reels. I'll be taking out between 3 and 4 people when I go. My thought was that I would need 4 Senators (113 or 114 size) with mid quality rods. I'll also need 2 king mackrel/cobia rigs with 8 ft rods w/ Penn 850's or so. 

Is that a good start? What do you use more and what would you add or subtract?


----------



## Dave Nowlin (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm kinda funny I guess. I feel like if you furnish the boat, The other guys ought to furnish their own rods when they fish with you. Is there something wrong with my thought process?


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats just what i started with 4-114 & 2-850 added 2 international 50s to round it out had help with the cost from my brother half the rods belong to him. Its all the tackel your guest lose that cost the money


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

The first thing I think about when purchasing offshore reels is how versitile the setup will be. I only have a 20 cuddy and space is a premium so I dont like to have alot of the same outfits because it really limits the type of fishing you will do. 

Since space is such a premium on my boat, I like to have reels that can be fished any number of way. The 114s are a good starting point as they are a tried and true reel that can bring just up just about anything that swims. The 114s are a little heavy and can be tiresome holding all day in the gulf. 

I would recommed some smaller reels than the 114s though. If the grouper bite is not great you could change target species and fish for mingo, red snapper, ****** and stilll have a good fight with the lighter tackel. Maybe 2 114s for grouper/ big live bait fishing, and then two smaller reels like a calcutta 700 or a trinidad 16n. Shimano makes a reel named tekota. They are great reels, a little lighter than the 114s and have in my opinion one of the smoothest drags avaiable for a conventional reel in this price range. 

On the spinning reel side we fish 850s and shimano baitrunners on rods from 7 1/2 ft to 6 ft. I like to jig so I use the smaller spinning boat rods more so than the king rigs as a 7 1/2 to 8' rods are a little bit of a pain in the ass when bottom fishing/jigging. 

Alot of times you might not find the grouper bite you are hoping for so the smaller reels will allow a little more flexibility when you are in the gulf. 

The 114s are good for grouper but that is about it in my opinion.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

if you're looking to buy gear for a boat, now is the time to start. Don't be shy to look at used gear, it'll save you a bunch of money and help you get started. a few 4/0 and 6/0's will work and a few spinning rods. Thats a good start, after a summer or so, start up grading your gear. And get friends that have nice gear that aren't shy to drag it on your boat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the help folks -


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

Pflueger makes a quality inexpensive Lever drag reel called Contender. I have 2- G30L and 2- G40L both reels are under $100. There is a company named EAT ME TACKLE that is in Destin Fl. I bought 4 roller guide rods from them off E-bay these are quality rods and were not expensive. I have been using these combos for 3 years with no problems.


----------



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

When I started out I went the cheap route and used Penn Jig masters and had great success with these reels. For rods wait until the end of the fishing season most tackle shops discount there old rods to make room for new inventory.


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

I keep a few cheap spinning rods and small trolling outfits for kings and redfish and so on, that is what I supply for the boat,I then have My personal jigging rods and reels that only I use. I found that all my fishing partners followed suit shortly after I bought expensive equipment because nobody wants to fish with crap and it is an expensive hobby. In My opinion go smaller only because it will be alot more versatile to use with a 23' CC. I have a full outfit of Bluewater trolling outfits that are good only for that and realistically they get used 2-3 times a year and that is it. Buy something that can be used in as many fishing applications as possible. Good Luck.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

not real fond of supporting the chain stores....but bass pro shop has a offshore angler rod with a roller tip and reel that resembles a 4/0 that i like alot. it cost $89 bucks and its the one i use for most my bottom fishing. spooled with 50lb braid. you lock the drag down anyways when you bottom fish so.......lol, just got to hope the gears hold up....lol, been working good so far. I use a penn 704 with matching size rod with 20lb to troll stretchs and fly line or drift out baits for chumed up snapper on top. hope this helps.....good luck


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

dont leave your speck rod home either just to note.....a buck tail jig on it with a 50lb mono leader and you can halve a blast behind the boat if you like to chum alot......16"-20" baby aj's are a blast, always bonito, sometimes chicken dophin. you know stuff! lets face it......there not going to hang you on a old tree or anything...lol......u usually got 100' of water to the bottom so you got room to play with bottom stuff when its on top.....just saying it fun.......my 6yr old son catches all kinds of stuff, mingos, triggs, short snapper on his 10lb test 4300pen on a ugly stick.....using a 1oz weight, swivel 30lb mono leader and a #8octopus circle hook. the hook usually tears loose of anything hidiously overpowering for the rig. but will totally handle legal trigs and mingos....and of course.....bait for dad!


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

Take a look at the shimano tld 25's , I use them for bottom fishing and trolling .


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

You have to have a penn 320 for Taylor.


----------

